# Sebenza?



## Taboot (Oct 28, 2008)

So I made the mistake of venturing away from the flashlight sections into the knife section. I can't do it yet, but I'm thinking of getting a Large CR Sebenza. I like the look of it and it sounds like it might be the one to get if you're getting only one. I have some cheapy folders (Gerber Paraframe, etc.) and I want a nice knife that will last and will hold up well to mostly light duty use and EDC. 

My questions are to the "knife guys":

If I'm spending $400, is the Sebenza "the one" I should be looking at?
Is there a particular advantage in the L21, the Classic or the Regular?
Do they have to have blue "thumb lugs" (?)?
Would you consider buying a used one, or go for new only?

Thanks alot for any responses.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Glo_in_dark (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a small regular "used" as an EDC. They are terrific knives. The lock-up is amazing. I have other production knives, but this one is always in my pocket. I keep looking at customs and won't pull the trigger because I use my knives (no dust collectors here) and the Sebe is my favorite.

Michael


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 28, 2008)

no way you can go wrong with a sebbie. i prefer the small to the large, the small really can handle most tasks and its a great size. i like the classic over the regular, and the 21 is like the classic so id say the 21. i dont like the blue thumbstuds either though. for a worker, i recommend the black micarta inlay handles (or wood, not leather, but some inlay), they have a 21 with that handle and silver thumbstuds. pretty much the standard in semi-custom/production knives. a used one would probably be fine, factory edges are not uber uber sharp (although have a nice working edge) so if you want a really sharp edge youll have to sharpen it anyways, so a used one might not be a bad tradeoff.

knifeart and knifecenter and a lot of places usually have a good supply


----------



## Spikedog (Oct 28, 2008)

I own both a large and regular Sebenza. I'll try to answer as best I can.



> If I'm spending $400, is the Sebenza "the one" I should be looking at?


I feel that the large seb is worth it. Its solid as a rock and built to last. Also, Chris Reeve Knives will repair/refurbish their knives as they get older.



> Is there a particular advantage in the L21, the Classic or the Regular?


The Classic handles are more angular and the Regulars are more straight. It's a personal preference. If you can, handle them. 



> Do they have to have blue "thumb lugs" (?)?


Not stock, but CRK can install them on your knife for a pretty good price.



> Would you consider buying a used one, or go for new only?


Used Sebbies are a very good value. First, they are built to last. Second, people don't tend to abuse them. 

By all means by one from one of the forums and send it to have the double lugs. :twothumbs


----------



## Taboot (Oct 28, 2008)

Glo_in_dark said:


> I bought a small regular "used" as an EDC. They are terrific knives. The lock-up is amazing. I have other production knives, but this one is always in my pocket. I keep looking at customs and won't pull the trigger because I use my knives (no dust collectors here) and the Sebe is my favorite.
> 
> Michael



Agreed about the customs. Even in lights, I don't buy any light I wouldn't use. Even my M6 sees pretty regular use. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Taboot (Oct 28, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> no way you can go wrong with a sebbie. i prefer the small to the large, the small really can handle most tasks and its a great size. i like the classic over the regular, and the 21 is like the classic so id say the 21. i dont like the blue thumbstuds either though. for a worker, i recommend the black micarta inlay handles (or wood, not leather, but some inlay), they have a 21 with that handle and silver thumbstuds. pretty much the standard in semi-custom/production knives. a used one would probably be fine, factory edges are not uber uber sharp (although have a nice working edge) so if you want a really sharp edge youll have to sharpen it anyways, so a used one might not be a bad tradeoff.
> 
> knifeart and knifecenter and a lot of places usually have a good supply



Thanks! I'll need to learn the art of uber-sharpening. I read something about using a glossy magazine cover to finish the sharpening process.


----------



## Taboot (Oct 28, 2008)

Spikedog said:


> I own both a large and regular Sebenza. I'll try to answer as best I can.
> 
> 
> I feel that the large seb is worth it. Its solid as a rock and built to last. Also, Chris Reeve Knives will repair/refurbish their knives as they get older.
> ...



Thank you. I will look into the double lugs. My cheapo Gerber has them and I like it. 

I really like the "plain" look to the Sebenza, so for me, a non-colored lug would look great. Perhaps black or just steel/silver...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Oct 28, 2008)

Taboot said:


> So I made the mistake of venturing away from the flashlight sections into the knife section. I can't do it yet, but I'm thinking of getting a Large CR Sebenza. I like the look of it and it sounds like it might be the one to get if you're getting only one. I have some cheapy folders (Gerber Paraframe, etc.) and I want a nice knife that will last and will hold up well to mostly light duty use and EDC.
> 
> My questions are to the "knife guys":
> 
> ...


Try a high-end production folder, before going all the way to the top dollar custom or semi-custom knives such as: Striders, Hinderers and Sebbies. You might not notice a difference and still save a huge chunk of money to boot.

There are tons of blades are way better than Gerbers for a lot less money than a Sebbie. Check the Spyderco Military - Carbon Fiber and S90V edition out. Or any folder from Zero Tolerance. Those are a whole lot of knives for the money.

My favorite production folder is the *Kershaw Tyrade*. I was almost buying a Strider, but then I've handled this beastie and thought: "Screw the Strider!"

Take a look:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G41MnJj-a5w

Cheers


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 28, 2008)

I carry a small classic with micarta inlays and I love it. The tolerances are amzing and the action is smooth (as long as you do not apply too much lube) The size has been more than enough for me. Considering the workmanship, the feel of the knife and the warranty, you can't go wrong with a sebbie if you had to buy only one knife.


----------



## TKC (Oct 29, 2008)

*The Sebbie IS worth EVERY penny!! I EDC a small Dog Paws Sebbie. But, I also own a small 21, a small regular, a small classic with double thumb studs, and an Umnumzaan. The small is the perfect EDC for me.

The 21 has replaces the regular. EXCEPT there WILL be LE Regulars still.*


----------



## adamlau (Oct 29, 2008)

The large 21 is a great light duty EDC. The hollow cuts well, the edge should hold for quite a while with regular maintenance. CRK recommends that you sharpen the Sebbie using a Sharpmaker.


----------



## Babo (Oct 29, 2008)

Have owned both at the same time;small and large, classic and regular. Never saw much difference in the classic versus regular. To me, that was never an issue. After three years, I sold the large Sebenza. Just didn't carry it nearly as often as the small. As others have said, the small Sebenza is sized for EDC and will do most anything you want. In fact, I've liked my Sebenza(s) so much, that I haven't bought a knife in about four years. No reason to. Oh, buy used; then use it.


----------



## carrot (Oct 29, 2008)

_If I'm spending $400, is the Sebenza "the one" I should be looking at?_
Yes. The Sebenza is one of the best knives in the industry and even compares well to many custom knives.

_Is there a particular advantage in the L21, the Classic or the Regular?_
No. It is mostly aesthetic. The Regular's scallops are grippier for gloved hands and has a slightly stouter blade. I like the single large cutout on the Classic/21 because my index finger fits right into it locking the knife into my grip. The Regular is mostly discontinued, however, except for the annual wood inlay Regular, so it may be harder to find.

_Do they have to have blue "thumb lugs" (?)?_
No. There are also silver and gold lugs, but I really like the blue ones myself. They wear in nicely too.

_Would you consider buying a used one, or go for new only?_
You can save quite a bit on used. There is not very much that can go wrong with a Sebenza unless you do incredibly stupid things with it and most people who buy a Sebenza aren't the type to do that to a fine knife. There is something nice though, about knowing what every scratch and mar came from, although if it bothers you you can have the handles refinished.

Sebenza is really the best folder I've ever used.


----------



## adamlau (Oct 29, 2008)

Consider the 'Zaan if you are planning to lay down four big ones for the large.


----------



## Taboot (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I really like the Umnumzaan(sp?) too. However, I feel like if I got it I would still need to get a Sebenza. I like the wood inlays, but I think I prefer the plain look. It sounds like the large 21 will work for me. I will likely try for silver lugs (x2). 

A used one will likely be fine for me as I intend to EDC it and use it for appropriate tasks. Just as I wouldn't use my SF M6 to hammer nails, I wouldn't use a knife like a Sebenza to open a can of tomatoes or pry a nail out of a 2X4. However, it will be a "user"


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 29, 2008)

> I like the wood inlays, but I think I prefer the plain look.


My large Sebenza has the 'standard' blasted Ti handles ... the inlaid handles look great, but CRK can refinish the Ti handles until forever. They are neither rough nor smooth, but give a great grip.



> is the Sebenza "the one" I should be looking at?


Before you own one, $400 seems like a lot to spend -- after you use it, handle it, take it down & put it back together, you realize that $400 is a bargain for what you get.



> Would you consider buying a used one


In a heartbeat. Even if the blade or handles are scratched, CRK will make it look new again. The Sebenza is built like a bank vault, I don't believe you can wear one out in just one lifetime.

You cannot do any better.


----------



## Taboot (Oct 30, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> My large Sebenza has the 'standard' blasted Ti handles ... the inlaid handles look great, but CRK can refinish the Ti handles until forever. They are neither rough nor smooth, but give a great grip.
> 
> Before you own one, $400 seems like a lot to spend -- after you use it, handle it, take it down & put it back together, you realize that $400 is a bargain for what you get.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the input. I really like the "plain" look of the standard handles. I like my lights the same way for the most part. Plain, functional, tough.


----------



## WTH (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't have much to add above what others have said here but I own a small classic and I love it. If you find one used, I don't think you'll regret the purchase because you can send it to the factory and it comes back good as new (so I hear, have yet to do this with mine).

I carry mine every day, and when I don't have it on me, there is a lonely spot on my right pocket where its supposed to be clipped!


----------



## Joseph Milton (Nov 1, 2008)

Save some $ and buy used. Like others who have responded, people don't tend to abuse the more expensive knives like they do with Spydercos, Gerbers, etc. (at least that is my experience!). The Sebenza feels good in the hand, has solid lockup, has a huge belly on the blade for smooth cutting, and is a joy to open and close. Really smooth! Used Sebbies can be had for around $300-350 used but in great condition. Just check the CPF marketplace every now and again, or even post a WTB in that section. Something is bound to come up!

Joseph


----------



## LightKnife (Nov 1, 2008)

*I'm waiting for the new Chris Reeve Umnumzaan . *


----------



## TKC (Nov 1, 2008)

Joseph Milton said:


> Save some $ and buy used. Like others who have responded, people don't tend to abuse the more expensive knives like they do with Spydercos, Gerbers, etc. (at least that is my experience!). The Sebenza feels good in the hand, has solid lockup, has a huge belly on the blade for smooth cutting, and is a joy to open and close. Really smooth! Used Sebbies can be had for around $300-350 used but in great condition. Just check the CPF marketplace every now and again, or even post a WTB in that section. Something is bound to come up!
> 
> Joseph


*You CAB buy a NEW small Sebbie for $330.00. *


----------



## beemerphile (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a lefty and have a 3-knife Chris Reeve lefty set that makes my other knives unnecessary.

Small Classic for EDC
Large Classic for Saturday jeans wear
Mnandi for Sunday dress

I have a drawer full of other knives including some very nice Benchmades, Spydercos, Kershaws and such that just don't get carried. I could have saved a bunch of money if I had started with the CRK's. The only other knife that gets any reasonable amount of use is my Bob Dozier fixed blade.


----------



## Taboot (Nov 3, 2008)

beemerphile said:


> I am a lefty and have a 3-knife Chris Reeve lefty set that makes my other knives unnecessary.
> 
> Small Classic for EDC
> Large Classic for Saturday jeans wear
> ...



That's what I'm trying to avoid. My drawer is already full of lights that I could have avoided if I went for the best from the start.


----------



## adamlau (Nov 6, 2008)

So then get the 'Zaan from the start  .


----------



## Taboot (Nov 8, 2008)

adamlau said:


> So then get the 'Zaan from the start  .


I'm considering it...


----------



## Bucky (Nov 9, 2008)

I would opt for the 'Zaan too, unless you can find a Tom Mayo custom in that price range.

I like smaller knives myself so I am crossing my fingers that they release a small 'Zaan at some point.

Bucky


----------



## guyg (Nov 9, 2008)

Alot of people get tired of the "plainness" of the Plain Sebby. If you can, go with an inlay or computer graphic. The 'Zaan is fantastic.Totally new design. CR also put a cross pattern in the handle to upgrade the plain look. I have a Small Wood w/ Damascus, a Large Plain in BG42, an Umfaan, a 'Zaan, 3 one piece and just got the Inyoni. My daughter carries an older S30V small classic that I gave her.
Cant go wrong with Chris Reeve.


----------



## Taboot (Nov 18, 2008)

Got it! Lg Seb 21 used. Good price too. It is awesome. Not very sharp though. I may be in the market for a SharpMaker or something. Thanks for all the input.


----------

